# Epson RX500 Printer Error See documentation and call service if necessary



## amikayla

Need help with epson RX500 printer Error I powered on my printer and got an error see printer documentation and call service if necessary. I downloaded SCC Service Utility and I tried resetting by pressing POWER-LOAD-EJECT-STOP-B+W-COLOR all at the same time when info appeared I pressed the color botton then it said press power so I did. When I powered back on nothing changed I got the same error message and the red light remains lit. Does anyone know what else I can try. I cannot figure out how to uninstall the epson status monitor thing. Please help!!!


----------



## ultra_classic

*Re:RX500*



amikayla said:


> Need help with epson RX500 printer Error I powered on my printer and got an error see printer documentation and call service if necessary. I downloaded SCC Service Utility and I tried resetting by pressing POWER-LOAD-EJECT-STOP-B+W-COLOR all at the same time when info appeared I pressed the color botton then it said press power so I did. When I powered back on nothing changed I got the same error message and the red light remains lit. Does anyone know what else I can try. I cannot figure out how to uninstall the epson status monitor thing. Please help!!!


Greetings amikayla,
The above proceedure does work. I have used it myself successfuly.
Try this method:

Press and HOLD all following buttons: Power, Load/Eject, Stop, B&W, Color. *Continue to hold the buttons until "Init Eeprom" appears on the printer screen.* Press Color button to clear protection counter.

Best of luck, ultra_classic


----------



## shortlew

hi ultra

tried both of these solutions and neather have worked for me is there anything else i can do????


----------



## BigWays61

Re: Epson RX500 Printer Error. See Documentation And Call Service If Necessary

Thanks, Amikayla and Ultra Classic for the info. Had been having this trouble with our RX500 intermittently for about a month. I tried the reset advice, and it is working so far. We are running this thru a PowerMac G5. Thanks again.


----------

